# Found on the San Juan



## baseul (Feb 22, 2011)

Found a gold circle clasp for a johnny partner or similar toilet on April 12. Let me know where you left it and I'll get it back to you. B


----------



## smcmorrow (Apr 9, 2012)

River left just above mexican hat? We got a new one already, but It's can't hurt to have an extra i guess.


----------



## baseul (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats it. Give me a call and we can figure something out. (928) eight one four three five three five. Ben


----------



## smcmorrow (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey, I tried calling that number but it didn't work... You're in Flagstaff? Unless you're planning on making a trip to CO this summer, I'd say its not worth shipping it. If that's the case you're welcome to keep it, sell it, give it away, whatever you want. Thanks for grabbing it though!


----------

